# anyone 5ft8 riding an M/L litespeed?



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

i have been offered a deal on a M/L litespeed (better/younger model), I currently ride a M siena with 110stem and layback post, - worked out that if i changed to an in-line post and 90mm stem things would be the same in size for the M/L as i currently have in the M. Any one of my size riding an M/L? - would be interesing to hear you're thoughts?


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I ride a fairly recent M/L Siena, but I am a little taller (5'10") with 120mm stem, compact ahndle bar and 25mm setback Ritchey seat post. I have long legs, so I am told.

I think you could have an issue with newer Siena if the head tube is really long... Haven't they changed in the most recent years?

I think you can fit a M/L...


----------

